# un'azione degna di rispetto



## Ptak

Ciao a tutti!
Si può dire "un'azione degna di rispetta" in quel dialogo?

- Ho donato 10000 dollar a un orfanotrofio.
- Oh! È un'azione degna di rispetta!

Grazie.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Ptak said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Si può dire "un'azione degna di rispetta" in quel dialogo?
> 
> - Ho donato 10000 dollar*i* a un orfanotrofio.
> - Oh! È un'azione degna di rispett*o*!
> 
> Grazie.



Direi che_ è un gesto che merita stima_.


----------



## Ptak

C'è qualche contesto in che si può dire "È un'azione degna di rispetto" o la frase non suona bene o è poco comprensibile?


----------



## gabrigabri

Ptak said:


> Ciao a tutti!
> Si può dire "un'azione degna di rispetto" in questo dialogo?
> 
> - Ho donato 10000 dollari a un orfanotrofio.
> - Oh! È un'azione degna di rispetto!
> 
> Grazie.




Secondo me va bene anche così.


----------



## Ptak

O anche qui:

- Non mi sono meritato il premio, allora l'ha reso nella contabilità.
- Oh! È un'azione degna di rispetto!

Va bene?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ptak said:


> - Ho donato 10000 dollari a un orfanotrofio.
> - Oh! È un'azione degna di rispetto!


Non è sbagliato, ma sono d'accordo con Paulfromitaly, per me è meglio:


Paulfromitaly said:


> Direi che_ è un gesto che merita stima_.



Anche perché i gesti caritatevoli, a mio avviso, non sono fatti per meritare rispetto, sono fatti per il piacere personale/morale/umanitario/etc. di farli.
Magari opterei per:
- è un bel gesto
- è un gesto meritevole
- è un'azione degna di ammirazione



Ptak said:


> - Non mi sono meritato il premio, allora l'ha reso nella contabilità.
> - Oh! È un'azione degna di rispetto!



Ecco, qui "degno di rispetto" mi pare molto più azzeccato.


----------



## Ptak

Grazie, Angel.Aura 

Da noi in russo diciamo a volte semplicemente "_Oh... È un'azione!_" (con rispetto in voce ).
In italiano non va bene?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ptak said:


> Da noi in russo diciamo a volte semplicemente "_Oh... È un'azione!_" (con rispetto in voce ).
> In italiano non va bene?


No, Ptak, purtroppo in Italiano non basta dire "E' un'azione...!"
Come ti ho scritto sopra si può dire:
- è un bel gesto
- che bel gesto!
- che gesto!
- che magnanimità!
- ...


----------



## Ptak

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## SunDraw

"Un'azione _degna di rispetto_" si dice anche "un atto, una scelta ecc. _di tutto rispetto_".
Ma, come già evidenziato, è un modo di dire che si riserva per un gesto particolarmente significativo e concreto tipicamente _espressione di una volontà personale_, nel senso di _non comune_, anzi forse_ persino in controtendenza, controproducente, strano..._, contrario a quanto ci si aspetterebbe (per questo direi che non si usa per un atto caritatevole), che però non può trovare obiezione altrui, anzi.

Gergale anche, con senso di meraviglioso: "(una persona che) è una forza, una vera forza".

Nel caso della "magnanimità" eventualmente, ma è un po' leggero (fino a prestarsi anche all'uso ironico), si usa anche "lodevole iniziativa" "ammirevole";
oltre che il, più colloquiale ma sempre sincero, "ha fatto una cosa bella" (per bello con apprezzamento morale vedi "una bella persona" ecc).


----------



## housecameron

Ptak said:


> O anche qui:
> 
> - Non mi sono meritato il premio, allora l'ha reso nella contabilità.
> - Oh! È un'azione degna di rispetto!
> 
> Va bene?


 
Ciao Ptak, ho visto che A.A ha confermato che qui è azzeccato.
Io a dire il vero non ho capito bene cosa intendi dire, e bisognerebbe sistemare un po' la frase.
Un premio lavorativo?


----------



## Saoul

Paulfromitaly said:


> Direi che_ è un gesto che merita stima_.





Angel.Aura said:


> Non è sbagliato, ma sono d'accordo con Paulfromitaly, per me è meglio:
> 
> Direi che_ è un gesto che merita stima_.



Posso fare le pulci? Secondo me non si può né rispettare né stimare un gesto, ma una persona.
"E' un gesto che merita stima/rispetto" è una frase che mi farebbe stranire.

Meriti stima per il tuo gesto.
Meriti rispetto per il tuo gesto.
E' un gesto meritorio/lodevole.

Ovviamente ripeto... solo ed unicamente pulci.


----------



## Salegrosso

Io direi, come suggerito anche da AngelAura,
_E' veramente un bel gesto._


----------



## Ptak

housecameron said:


> Un premio lavorativo?


Sì.


----------



## SunDraw

Saoul said:


> Secondo me non si può né rispettare né stimare un gesto, ma una persona.


Interessante...
E' in qualche modo attestata questa opinione?
Se dovessi decidere ragionando da me, io consentirei l'estensione dell'oggetto di tali sentimenti, di varia considerazione, pur propri d'ambito relazionale umano.
Per "rispetto" si ha ad es.
il "rispetto per le istituzioni" e "rispettare la volontà"
e direi abbastanza comune una frase del tipo
"ho rispetto per quello che ha fatto",
come ancor più comune un
"provo pietà per quel che ha fatto",
per cui mi sa che ci siamo, normalmente, nell'uso esteso all'agire dell'individuo e non solo ristretto alla sua persona.
Così come ci si rallegra o preoccupa ecc "per quel che sta facendo" qualcuno, e non solo per "lui che sta facendo".
O c'è dell'altro che mi sfugge?



housecameron said:


> Un premio lavorativo?


??? Beh... _questo_ mi sfugge proprio. Dài, ditemelo in che senso!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Saoul said:


> Posso fare le pulci? Secondo me non si può né rispettare né stimare un gesto, ma una persona.
> "E' un gesto che merita stima/rispetto" è una frase che mi farebbe stranire.



Secondo me se rispetti le scelte di una persona, puoi rispettare anche un gesto, che è a sua volta una scelta.


----------



## Saoul

SunDraw said:


> Interessante...
> E' in qualche modo attestata questa opinione?



Beh, direi di no, altrimenti non avrei scritto "Secondo me", ma "secondo XYZ". 

Ad ogni modo, parlavo di mera visione personale della "stima".

Ognuno è poi libero di fare come crede, ma io non me la sento di stimare: 

- libri
- sedie
- azioni

Preferisco stimare le persone.


----------



## tie-break

SunDraw said:


> ??? Beh... _questo_ mi sfugge proprio. Dài, ditemelo in che senso!


 
Il "premio lavorativo" è una somma di denaro che un'azienda può decidere di stanziare, generalmente a fine anno, come ringraziamento verso quelle persone che si sono dimostrate particolarmente dedite al proprio lavoro.


----------



## SunDraw

tie-break said:


> Il "premio lavorativo" è una somma di denaro che un'azienda può decidere di stanziare, generalmente a fine anno, come ringraziamento verso quelle persone che si sono dimostrate particolarmente dedite al proprio lavoro.


 
No, aspetta, intendevo che non capivo in questo contesto di "atto degno" eccetera il riferimento a un "premio lavorativo", anzi no adesso l'ho visto, beh la frase inizialmente non mi quadrava molto, adesso ok (e comunque grazie per aver provato a rispondere al mio microappello).


----------



## Angel.Aura

Il (quasi) principio:


Ptak said:


> - Non mi sono meritato il premio, allora l'ha reso nella contabilità.
> - Oh! È un'azione degna di rispetto!



La richiesta di chiarimento:


housecameron said:


> Un premio lavorativo?



Il dubbio amletico:


SunDraw said:


> ??? Beh... _questo_ mi sfugge proprio. Dài, ditemelo in che senso!



Le parole a vanvera:
- Non mi sono meritato il premio (lavorativo, di produzione, di redditività, di presenza, di quarto d'ora di anticipo...) e allora l'ho reso (l'ammontare vinto come premio) in contabilità.
- E' un'azione degna di rispetto.

(E' un' azione degna di rispetto? Io credo di sì...)


----------

